# Hampton, Virginia, Young males



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm going to be adopting out several of my foster rats. However I really cannot pick who goes. And, I'll also know in the next week, if I will have litters available from two females who are on a pregnancy watch. 

First, are two feeder rat rescues. They're sweet boys, haven't bitten me yet, but are hand shy, they'll both come sniff, and gladly take goodies from you, and haven't shown any aggression to my other male rat, even though he was bullying them. I will decide in the next two weeks if they'll stay or go, they need to finish treatment for a 'cold', and after I'm positive they're clear I'll do intros with my permanent boys and see if they do well with them. I won't separate these two, they have been through a lot together and I'm pretty sure they are brothers. The large of the two is more outgoing.
Shyest of the two:

His big brother:


These two lads were born Feb. 25. They're a little jumpy but are handleable and are going to be some squishy sweethearts if they continue to get loving like I give them. 


Next, are two Dumbo brothers, I don't know them well, but they are very shy, very skittish, but are only 8 weeks old, and they will approach and sniff, even step onto your hand and take treats. 



I'm not sure about this guy. I really like him, but if I can find someone who will love him and give him a good home I'll consider letting him go. I've only have him two days, he's a 3 month old BIG boy who loves to give kisses and is very bossy. He seems perfectly healthy, but his last owner (who is educated on rats) said he makes odd noises at night. He's the dominant one of the group right now, he and his brothers are all a little wary of being picked up, but are fine once you have them and you can love on them and do what you want, and they don't mind.





No rush to rehome, and I'll be advertising elsewhere, but I figured I might as well post here.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww I love the the big black one..

Too bad I live way to far away from you..

Good luck finding homes for them


----------



## cassidyrose (May 5, 2013)

I adore those February boys. I hope they all find good homes!


----------



## KelseyShea (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh I live so close... I'm in Williamsburg. I'll show the pics to my husband and see what he thinks. We do have 4 girls, so I'd have to figure out about keeping separate or spay/neuter... but good luck finding homes if I cannot take any.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll be getting a video and more pics of the whole group today(except the beige pair), so check for updates!

It seems one girl IS pregnant. If she is, I should have babies before this time next week.


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I hope you end up finding good homes for them! Your going to have babies again!? Awwww! I must try and stay away from that post, my boyfriend will KILL me if I end up with more. I just came home with the new one a few weeks ago with out even asking. 
Might want to try posting in this facebook group "*Rat Re-homing In, NC, VA, WV, TN And OH"*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/174606036020307/?fref=ts


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll post when I get some good pics of everyone! 

Yes, unfortunately! I was just talking about getting my girls fixed when my RM left the door open, the blue dumbo/rex fellow that belongs to my friend and stays here escaped his cage, got through the house, and got into her cage. So now I keep the door to the girls room closed as well as the boys room. And put them on an impossible table to climb. Thankfully, the girl he got to is in great health and a fine age to have a litter. I couldn't find the 'morning after' pill suggested anywhere local. I'm either having the ladies fixed, or asking a friend with only females to take them, it's not okay that tis keeps happening because I can't trust the other humans around to follow my rules. So heres to hoping for a very small healthy litter.


Thankfully, it doesn't matter how long it takes to rehome. If I don't find a match they don't leave me.


I've been working with the dumbos and I think they just need more handling. They've started to crawl onto me and will approach your hand if you call but are just scared of behind picked up.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

Fawn boy not putting up with Uncle Dirks' attitude.


Didn't get many good pics since Dirk was being a big ol' jerk.


----------



## Poisoned (Nov 17, 2012)

The fawn, and three agouti males AND the beige are still available.


----------

